# The Doubt (bass clarinet demo)



## Guy Bacos (Apr 29, 2010)

I'd like to share this demo for bass clarinet and piano.

The Doubt

(This bass clar. is part of the VSL downloads)

Hope to get your comments,

Thanks!

Guy


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Apr 30, 2010)

Good Stuff Guy!

Again here - you have created a beautiful soundstage - the piano sounds really good. 

Bass Clarinet sounds good too - very nice composition.

I wish the orchestra was accompanying a little as well. 

Its a good demo in the end - because not only is it a good composition - you are also showing off the capabilities of the sample instrument. 

Would you have composed something different if you were not really showing off the possibilities of the sampled instrument? 


Nice!

Tanuj.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 30, 2010)

vibrato @ Fri Apr 30 said:


> Good Stuff Guy!
> 
> Again here - you have created a beautiful soundstage - the piano sounds really good.
> 
> ...




Thanks vibrato! I was happy about the composition but the sonic results as well, so I'm glad you mentioned that.





vibrato @ Fri Apr 30 said:


> Would you have composed something different if you were not really showing off the possibilities of the sampled instrument?
> 
> Tanuj.



This is an interesting question. 

The answer is of course, I don't write the same way when it's free composition, but I think it's for the better. Like at school, when they force you to use certain techniques so you become familiar and comfortable with them. So in a way, I force myself to adapt the various articulations to my "signature", and the more it goes the more it becomes "one". But of course there are always a few passages I would do differently if it wasn't for this specific purpose, almost always in the cadenza, and the length of it.

Thanks for listening and commenting vibrato!


----------



## michaelv (May 2, 2010)

Hey, Guy! In my opinion, one of the best I've ever heard from. The harmonic language is right up my street: a kind of second Viennese School, Webernesque modernism, that I love. A great composition, and the rendering is almost totally convincing. Absolute congratulations on that! I thought that bass clarinet was incredibly realistic, and it goes without saying, the piano stuns in its detail. Fantastic job, Guy! My only disappointment is the lack of response, thus far. This piece belongs in the concert hall, like much of your work.


----------



## michaelv (May 2, 2010)

Hey, Guy! In my opinion, one of the best I've ever heard from you. The harmonic language is right up my street: a kind of second Viennese School, Webernesque modernism, that I love. A great composition, and the rendering is almost totally convincing. Absolute congratulations on that! I thought that bass clarinet was incredibly realistic, and it goes without saying, the piano stuns in its detail. Fantastic job, Guy! My only disappointment is the lack of response, thus far. This piece belongs in the concert hall, like much of your work.


----------



## Alex Temple (May 2, 2010)

Great stuff here! As others have said, I love the harmonic language. An inspiring showcase for VSL's bass clarinet as well - it makes me want to give the instrument more emphasis in my own templates.


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 2, 2010)

Thanks guys, it is very much appreciated.

At first I thought this piece was crap like I do of any piece I write, but after hearing from some friends I realized it wasn't crap  

It's always encouraging to get feedback since we composer and artists, feed from that, but I'd be lying saying I was happy about the lack of response, especially after 450 views and none after the first 150 which was a bit of a disappointment, but then maybe the rest didn't like it.


----------



## synergy543 (May 2, 2010)

I enjoyed the composition and performance very much although I think the mix could have more depth. Somehow it feels very much "in my face" and even if its intended to be in a chamber type room, I don't feel the sense of depth although I hear the reverb.


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 2, 2010)

That was a bit intentional, after comparing I preferred it this way than further back, the reason is I wanted to keep the warmth of the sound, although further back sounds more to what we are use to, it does tend to take away something from the sound. I think it's more a question of what we are use to. 

In the world of virtual music we can explore different sound designs than the traditional ones. Personally it use to bother me, but not anymore.



Thanks for your comment!


----------



## synergy543 (May 2, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Sun May 02 said:


> Thanks for your comment!


Not quite sure how to read that. Thanks? :lol: Or thanks for the criticism bud! :twisted: Out of 450 you're the only one to criticize... >8o 

Well....I really do like the piece but....what throws me off aurally is that sometimes both instruments do have quite a lot of reverb and it seems to vary (such as at 1m09s on the clarinet). So I feel like I'm flying around a bit like a Tomita space synth piece (which I love btw). Yet, with this piece I want to stay grounded. I think my ear wants to hear some more E/Rs.

But I really do like your composition. I'd love to see the score or sit over your shoulder and watch as you work. o-[][]-o


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 2, 2010)

Don't be ridiculous! Of course it's a sincere thanks for posting!  I added the emoticon now.

I hear you, but again I attribute this to what we are a custom to hearing. I admit the sound design is a bit different here, but I have to say I like it, it adds more richness to the sound of the lonely bass clarinet. :(


----------



## synergy543 (May 2, 2010)

I think the title is having a subliminal effect. :wink: 
D - R - I - N -K - - C - O - K - E


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 2, 2010)

synergy543 @ Mon May 03 said:


> I think the title is having a subliminal effect. :wink:
> D - R - I - N -K - - C - O - K - E



I will respond to that but first let me get a coke.


----------



## wolf (May 3, 2010)

Guy,

awesome piece - I digg the mood. excellent programming. Thanks for posting this!

Can you share a little about your composition process with pieces like this?


----------



## George Caplan (May 3, 2010)

i think this is good.


----------



## Rob (May 4, 2010)

I liked it too! Very balanced harmonically, in the sense that it never gets unpleasing, on the contrary it's kind of soothing... maybe the two instruments could be a bit separated pan-wise, but that's just me


----------

